# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Sika stag is on the wall

## mawzer308

My Sika is back and takes pride of place on the wall. Steve Barclay did an excellent job, very happy with the end product.

----------


## Pop Shot

Absolute ripper mate!

----------


## Southcity

Superb mount! You should be proud to have him on the wall.

----------


## Allizdog

Wow. Steve knows his stuff. So well done.
Great job.

----------


## Mooseman

Excellent job, very nice head, well done.

----------


## wsm junkie

Mate....that looks awesome :Cool:

----------


## planenutz

Stunning. Congratulations.  

 :Thumbsup:

----------


## kukuwai

First time i have seen the wedding car on the trophy wall 

Great mount mate it looks fantastic !!

Well done  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## mawzer308

> First time i have seen the wedding car on the trophy wall 
> 
> Great mount mate it looks fantastic !!
> 
> Well done  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Gotta keep the wife happy  :Grin:

----------


## chainsaw

Wow, got to be super happy that

----------


## 257weatherby

Very very nice!

----------


## NakiNewbie

Beautiful animal man, well done! They are a choice looking deer Sika, and that's just a awesome example of one.

----------


## stagstalker

Looks awesome man

----------


## Nick.m

Beauty stag mate, did you shoot him in the roar? Would love to hear the story behind it?

----------


## Shootm

Looks bloody good James :Cool:

----------


## mawzer308

> Beauty stag mate, did you shoot him in the roar? Would love to hear the story behind it?


Cheers lads, he was shot in June so whilst technically not in the roar, he was still hee-hawing alot the morning I shot him.

----------

